# No potable water at the Westwater Ranger Station



## BLM_Moab (Feb 25, 2011)

Greetings and happy spring to all - 

Please be advised that there is NO potable water available at the Westwater Ranger Station until further notice. The old ranger station is being demolished and the water system is being updated. Due to the demolition/ construction and transitional situation please bring all of the potable water that you will need to conduct your activities. 

Thank you for sharing this information widely with all of your boating friends as well as with any campers, mountain bikers and folks planning a Kokopelli trail trip. We hope to have to have these projects completed as soon as possible but do not expect to have water available prior to June or July.


----------



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

Free water source 24/7 at the visitors center in fruita.


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

When did the policy change regarding camping fees? I got hit up for $15 for camping before a permit launch this weekend. 
I dont mind paying, but dont want to be paying if not required. Props to the new ranger working on saturday, thorough check in and the bathrooms were spotless.


----------



## BLM_Moab (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for the compliment on our new river ranger, I am glad to hear that Norm is doing a good job!! 

The $15 camping fee is per camp site and was implemented in 2015 as a means to help pay for the dumpster that is located at the upstream end of the Westwater campground. This fee is an expanded amenity fee authorized through the Federal Lands recreation and Enhancement Act and 100% of the money collected stays on site. The Westwater river rangers were tired of fishing trash out of the vault toilets and made a plea for a dumpster. The Moab Field Office coordinates with the McInnis Canyons National Conservation Area/ Ruby Horsethief and we are splitting the cost of the dumpster. Unfortunately the Westwater river program is not self supporting despite raising the special area fee from $7 to $10 back in March, 2013.


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

the new river ranger will do an awesome job! had the pleasure of dealing with him 2 weekends ago, really nice guy. blm good job on staffing!!!


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Tell Norm keep up the good work.

I'd take that deal n crawfish, then drill that ole devil in the ass.


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

I had the good fortune of being on Westwater the last 2 weekends and I was also impressed with Norm. Great job!


----------



## BLM_Moab (Feb 25, 2011)

Greetings all - 

I wanted to let you all know that the demolition of the Westwater ranger station will begin on Monday 4/25/16. Please be advised that there will not be any access to the lower/ downstream ramp during the contractor's Monday through Thursday work week. They will open up access for the weekends, Friday through Sunday. We know that this is not ideal but we appreciate your patients and you maximizing your efficiency on the one ramp. Thank you in advance for working together and providing a polite and courteous educational opportunity to those that are not being maximally efficient.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I met Norm a few weekends ago. Very easy check in, he knew his stuff and was very courteous.


----------

